# Albino snake....



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 13, 2011)

A while ago my mate found this in his bird cage, he wondered where his finches were going.He finally sent me some pics of it.


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 13, 2011)

He found an albino corn snake?? Looks as if it's a pet, considering it has its own water bowl.

Awesome looking snake! I wouldn't post too much about it, though.


----------



## cwebb (Sep 13, 2011)

haha you brave..


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey that's pretty damn awesome, even if at the expense of some finches

I'm not even going to take a guess at what that is, I've got no idea.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 13, 2011)

yeh he kept it.... it would have been someones escaped pet.... doubt it would hatch out in the wild...


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> He found an albino corn snake?? Looks as if it's a pet, considering it has its own water bowl.



looks like it's been picked up and put in a fishtank or something for the time being


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

How the hell can you tell that's an Albino Corn?

Excuse my ignorance but seriously I can't see much of a difference between that and my Albino Olive - except that mine is more a yellow/creamy white....


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 13, 2011)

Albino Corn snake


jedi_339 said:


> Hey that's pretty damn awesome, even if at the expense of some finches
> 
> I'm not even going to take a guess at what that is, I've got no idea.


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 13, 2011)

Morgan_dragon said:


> How the hell can you tell that's an Albino Corn?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but seriously I can't see much of a difference between that and my Albino Olive - except that mine is more a yellow/creamy white....



Are you serious?


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 13, 2011)

chuck it in a Co2 tank


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

Morgan_dragon said:


> How the hell can you tell that's an Albino Corn?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but seriously I can't see much of a difference between that and my Albino Olive - except that mine is more a yellow/creamy white....



my bad, googled some pics and the difference is very obvious...



kawasakirider said:


> Are you serious?



Yep I was - don't pretend to know alot about Albino's except they are beautiful animals. I brought mine because I saw them in real life and fell in love with them. 

I have never seen an Albino corn....


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 13, 2011)

Morgan_dragon said:


> How the hell can you tell that's an Albino Corn?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but seriously I can't see much of a difference between that and my Albino Olive - except that mine is more a yellow/creamy white....



LOL 
man your on a forum full of NATIVE reptile lovers/keepers/breeders, connecting the dots yet?


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 13, 2011)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> yeh he kept it.... it would have been someones escaped pet.... doubt it would hatch out in the wild...



Does your friend happen to be named Daniel and does he reside in Penrith?


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 13, 2011)

maybe its not a corn snake
maybe its a keelback!


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

how interesting, was this Australia or an overseas friend?


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> LOL
> man your on a forum full of NATIVE reptile lovers/keepers/breeders, connecting the dots yet?



Yep - someone knows more about Albino Corns then he probably should admit


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 13, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> LOL
> man your on a forum full of NATIVE reptile lovers/keepers/breeders, connecting the dots yet?



There are people from overseas on here as well. Is there really any need to be nasty?


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 13, 2011)

Morgan_dragon said:


> Yep I was - don't pretend to know alot about Albino's except they are beautiful animals. I brought mine because I saw them in real life and fell in love with them.
> 
> I have never seen an Albino corn....



I hope you haven't been ripped off and sold a corn for the price of an olive :O


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I hope you haven't been ripped off and sold a corn for the price of an olive :O



Considering where I brought it from I seriously doubt it. You really are quite rude, I was only trying to learn....I don't know much about non natives as have had no reason to look into them.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 13, 2011)

Even if you had seen an albino corn snake, there is (from my limited understanding) enough variation in them to not have immediately recognised it.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Even if you had seen an albino corn snake, there is (from my limited understanding) enough variation in them to not have immediately recognised it.



Thanks, really appreciate you helping me understand...


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Does your friend happen to be named Daniel and does he reside in Penrith?


Lmao nah wouldnt chance it these days


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 13, 2011)

Everyone was a newbie once, a lot of people just forget it.


----------



## bkevo (Sep 13, 2011)

is your mate sure it isnt a small eyed snake?


----------



## cwebb (Sep 13, 2011)

i love how everyone on here acts like they dont know at least one person who owns a corn snake. i know at least 10 people that have/had corns, and they are all 18/19 year olds. i dont however, i think they are too small and ugly! rather my bredli


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 13, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> There are people from overseas on here as well. Is there really any need to be nasty?



it wasnt rude or nasty it was sarcasm.......


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 13, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> it wasnt rude or nasty it was sarcasm.......



I still think it was uncalled for.


----------



## Tiliqua (Sep 13, 2011)

Doubt the situation it was found in either. It's too small to prey on finches judging by the body comparison to the globe box and the tub its in, at least what's shown in the photos. Also corns are not very arboreal, they can climb, but are more confident foraging on the ground.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 13, 2011)

lol im liking this heated thread.... 
I dunno i jus assumed it was a corn and so did he, i couldnt ID it as a small eyed


----------



## Tiliqua (Sep 13, 2011)

Head is too elongate to be a small-eyed. Small-eyed's are even more terrestrial than corn's. Would rather be under something than climbing for prey.


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 13, 2011)

Morgan_dragon said:


> Considering where I brought it from I seriously doubt it. You really are quite rude, I was only trying to learn....I don't know much about non natives as have had no reason to look into them.



Wasn't trying to be rude, sorry. I don't know much about snakes either, was just having a joke.


----------



## K3nny (Sep 13, 2011)

creepy looking eyes on that one

this thread is like deja vu all over again



cwebb said:


> i love how everyone on here acts like they dont know at least one person who owns a corn snake. i know at least 10 people that have/had corns, and they are all 18/19 year olds.



actually, no i don't, then again maybe thats due to my limited group of acquaintances 
either way, the fact that 'other people are doing it' in no way justifies the keeping of an illegal animal

on a side note, pretty much everyone here would know where this thread is headed


----------



## bkevo (Sep 13, 2011)

i just threw the small eyed snake into the mix so the pros would second guess themselves. worked a treat


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 13, 2011)

i thought someone actually got an albino spotted similar to snake ranch's, but it's just a blizzard corn snake.


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 13, 2011)

If it is a corn it must be patternless because an albino corn would still have patterning so this if it is a corn would be a patternless albino


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Interesting link

just found this while doing a bit of googling, scroll down to the last picture.

pretty cool


----------



## D3pro (Sep 13, 2011)

looks like a snow corn..... yum! Tell your friend to "find" a better exotic in his "shed"


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

D3pro said:


> looks like a snow corn..... yum! Tell your friend to "find" a better exotic in his "shed"



didn't you miss some quotation marks around friend? :lol:


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 13, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> If it is a corn it must be patternless because an albino corn would still have patterning so this if it is a corn would be a patternless albino


It does have a pattern if you look closely.


----------



## Morelia4life (Sep 13, 2011)

First of all, it isn't a Albino Corn snake. It looks like a Corn but it isn't Albino. This is an albino corn snake. http://www.thirdeyeherp.com/albinocorn.jpg

That looks like a patternless snow corn but correct me if I am wrong, I believe I see a very faint pattern below? Albino is just a lack of melanin or dark coloration. Leucistic is a pure white animal with usually black or blue eyes. Maybe it is a snow corn?? I don't really know. I don't do colubrids. The whole reason I joined this site is because of my love for Aussie pythons such as the genus Morelia.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> First of all, it isn't a Albino Corn snake. It looks like a Corn but it isn't Albino. This is an albino corn snake.
> 
> That looks like a patternless snow corn but correct me if I am wrong, I believe I see a very faint pattern below? Albino is just a lack of melanin or dark coloration. Leucistic is a pure white animal with usually black or blue eyes. Maybe it is a snow corn?? I don't really know. I don't do colubrids. The whole reason I joined this site is because of my love for Aussie pythons such as the genus Morelia.



I'm pretty sure a 'snow corn' is just a term for a pure albino corn snake, completely patternless and pure white due to no melanin of any sort.

Also the red eyes gives a pretty good indication it is fully albino whatever it is.

Least that's my understanding


----------



## lgotje (Sep 13, 2011)

Snow is a ghost morph x with the albino morph making snows


----------



## Morelia4life (Sep 14, 2011)

Snow corn is just a combo of Anery and amel. You still have an animal with a very clear pattern to it. With this snake, you can barely see the pattern. I really don't know what morph it is. There are so many morphs of corns out there it is hard to keep up.

I am just going to say it is a blizzard corn snake. I know it isn't Albino. I don't think it is lucy so I don't know. The more I look at it and do research, the more I think it is a blizzard corn snake.


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 14, 2011)

The thing people need to remember is that just because an animal has red eyes it doesn't mean it is an albino or even carries the albino gene.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 14, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> The thing people need to remember is that just because an animal has red eyes it doesn't mean it is an albino or even carries the albino gene.



I know, but looking at the red colouration in the head, nostrils and eyes makes me think complete lack of Melanin, that thing looks as freaky albino like as some of the albino humans I've seen.


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice mate, how long have you had it for?.


----------



## cwebb (Sep 14, 2011)

haha you people know a suspicious amount of info on corn snakes


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 14, 2011)

cwebb said:


> haha you people know a suspicious amount of info on corn snakes



Surprisingly enough I know nill other then googling since this thread popped up, but I suppose that's the way we learn.

I'd just like to know (definitively not speculation) exactly what it is :lol:


----------



## K3nny (Sep 14, 2011)

good chance its a blizzard corn snake, as someone has already noted

All About Corn Snakes


----------



## Morelia4life (Sep 14, 2011)

Only reason I know about corns, is because when I was about 12 to 16 years old, I use to keep them, that and I use to be able to walk outside when I lived in the south and find them all over the place. Some of the morphs that I can think of off the top of my head would be Albino, snow, blizzard, motely, azetec, the normal okeetee phase, and that is about it lol.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 14, 2011)

d3pro said:


> looks like a snow corn..... Yum! Tell your friend to "find" a better exotic in his "shed"



LOL :lol:


----------



## alrightknight (Sep 14, 2011)

K3nny said:


> good chance its a blizzard corn snake, as someone has already noted
> 
> All About Corn Snakes



nnah not a blizzard. they dont normally have pink eyes? and not a snow corn because they have pink bandings.


----------



## elogov (Sep 14, 2011)

*Hey feel free to tell me his name, Just so i can dob his *** in & get that animal chucked into a co2 tank.

CHEERS BUD!*


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 14, 2011)

Take it to the reptile park so it can be looked after! Poor thing, dont C02 it  

I HATE hearing about ANY kind of snake being put down just because its exotic or sick and people couldnt be bothered looking after it  just because its an exotic doesnt mean it shouldnt have a chance of life


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 14, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> Take it to the reptile park so it can be looked after! Poor thing, dont C02 it
> 
> I HATE hearing about ANY kind of snake being put down just because its exotic or sick and people couldnt be bothered looking after it  just because its an exotic doesnt mean it shouldnt have a chance of life



If it gets surrendered or brought in... it's fate is sealed and it's going to go to the big corn field in the sky.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 14, 2011)

elogov said:


> *Hey feel free to tell me his name, Just so i can dob his *** in & get that animal chucked into a co2 tank.
> 
> CHEERS BUD!*


Why do you want to get involved so badly, don't you have better things to do?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 14, 2011)

Alot of fuss over 2 random pics of a corn snake.


----------



## Australis (Sep 14, 2011)

No one mistakenly thought it was an albino bluey yet.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> I know it isn't Albino. I don't think it is lucy so I don't know. The more I look at it and do research, the more I think it is a blizzard corn snake.



It is definitely albino, the red eyes and lack of melanin is a give away....
It is likely a combination with other morphs but it is still albino.


----------



## elogov (Sep 14, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Why do you want to get involved so badly, don't you have better things to do?



I'll happily put my work aside to get involved in removing exotics.

Cheers.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 14, 2011)

elogov said:


> I'll happily put my work aside to get involved in removing exotics.
> 
> Cheers.


Maybe you should start flaming people who keep axolotls and exotic birds,fish etc as well


----------



## Eddie2257 (Sep 14, 2011)

elogov why are you so keen to get invloved?


----------



## Defective (Sep 14, 2011)

can i ask....Why is there 2 pages on a snake that is 
1. illegal
2. has been ID'ed as a corn on the first page.

exotic reptiles carry diseases our natives will die from. Personally DENR need to get hold of it and kill it to stop this from happening.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 14, 2011)

elogov said:


> *Hey feel free to tell me his name, Just so i can dob his *** in & get that animal chucked into a co2 tank.
> 
> CHEERS BUD!*



Your just jealous cause you want a corn snake  :lol:



Defective said:


> can i ask....Why is there 2 pages on a snake that is
> 1. illegal Cause illegal is Uber cool
> 2. has been ID'ed as a corn on the first page. Could be an olive tho :lol:
> 
> exotic reptiles carry diseases our natives will die from. Personally DENR needs to get hold of it and kill it to stop this from happening.



Why do I have to do it?


----------



## elogov (Sep 14, 2011)

Eddie2257 said:


> elogov why are you so keen to get invloved?


Sorry to take an interest into defending Australian native wildlife.



Goldmember said:


> Maybe you should start flaming people who keep axolotls and exotic birds,fish etc as well



Do you understand that a axolotl is a store bought legally purchased pet & a corn snake is a illegally introduced/ smuggled pet?

I fail to understand if i am actually talking to a twenty-five year old male or if your delinquent child or brother has gotten ahold of your account

MY POINT ISN'T of removing exotics in general, but more the point of illegally kept exotics!, THERE are currently 140 species of land snakes in Australia, and a further 32 sea snake species. Why would you accept YET defend an illegally kept reptile that potentially could break down this eco-system is beyond me.


----------



## varanus (Sep 14, 2011)

this thread is absolutely priceless


----------



## D3pro (Sep 14, 2011)

elogov said:


> I'll happily put my work aside to get involved in removing exotics.
> 
> Cheers.



Grab a bucket and start collecting toads in north Queensland. 

Honestly I see no point in keeping exotics, I just find this thread funny.


----------



## elogov (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong i love the corn snakes, i just get a-bit upset when someone chooses an illegal exotic over the lovely natural Australian snakes, I like to think i'm speaking on be-half of all snakes Aus wide. 

& the snakes have spoken, They are ****ing insulted .

GOD i love my wooden spoon.

D3pro i've been doing my part in the toad eradication for the past 15 years. I'm proud to say that my small block of land now only contains 300 of the bastards.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 14, 2011)

elogov said:


> Sorry to take an interest into defending Australian native wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am actually Goldmembers delinquent child, feel better now?
Oh and BTW, my dad said you are a lunchbox hero so I should just leave you to defend your sandwiches


----------



## elogov (Sep 14, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Sorry your right.
> You're dad needs to get his head out of the sandbox!, But seeing as you said those three lovely words i'll happily step down & look back on what has been a productive afternoon. . .
> 
> Cheers!.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 14, 2011)

Arguing on APS is what you call a productive afternoon?


----------



## elogov (Sep 14, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Arguing on APS is what you call a productive afternoon?



Sarcasm big fella! I know i know bit of a new trend, but i think it'll catch on. 

Cheers.


----------



## saximus (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol what an entertaining read. Thanks for starting it Daniel. 
Can you experts point me to some studies showing that a few illegal exotic pet snakes have caused utter destruction of entire Australian ecosystems? I'd be very interested to read them


----------



## -Peter (Sep 14, 2011)

saximus said:


> Lol what an entertaining read. Thanks for starting it Daniel.
> Can you experts point me to some studies showing that a few illegal exotic pet snakes have caused utter destruction of entire Australian ecosystems? I'd be very interested to read them



If you can show me a situation where a number of exotic snakes have been released in Australia then a study might be made. I'd be interested also.


----------



## elogov (Sep 14, 2011)

saximus said:


> Lol what an entertaining read. Thanks for starting it Daniel.
> Can you experts point me to some studies showing that a few illegal exotic pet snakes have caused utter destruction of entire Australian ecosystems? I'd be very interested to read them



Well i'm glad you liked it sax ha ha, as for the expert remark sorry if i've come out that way but i'm just a person with a opinion, 

_& to your query.Not yet sax!, But then again may i ask where was the proof of the introduced cain-toad causing destruction to the ecosystem in 1935?, what seems harmless now could always turn around and bite you later.

_


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL That's a "blizzard" corn snake. It's a double-recessive mutation 

Ugly things though, I don't know anyone would bother with them, they don't look all that attractive, I could find the ugliest looking spotted python and the spotted would be a much better snake than that thing...LOL..


----------



## Morelia4life (Sep 14, 2011)

Even though I don't live in Australia, I would hate to see Australia end up like the United States with all the invasive species. I mean in Florida you have Burmese pythons destroying the Everglades. You have Green Iguanas running around all over the place. You have Nile and Savanna Monitors running wild all over the place. Sometimes I wish the U.S. was strict with rules and regulations like Australia. It would solve a lot of problems. Don't get me wrong, I love Carpet pythons. I think they are the most amazing snakes ever but we can't forget about the amazing snakes we have in our own back yard. When I was a kid, I wasn't catching Woma's and carpets, I was catching Hognose snakes, King snakes and corn snakes. Sometimes we forget how amazing our own reptiles are.


----------



## cwebb (Sep 14, 2011)

hahahahahaahhaa i love daniel for starting this. some of you people need to get a life!!!!


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 15, 2011)

cwebb said:


> some of you people need to get a life!!!!


11.11pm on a internet forum.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Sep 15, 2011)

this was fun to read.


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but sarcasm and ridicule are polite now? Just trying to get my head around it. My mother would have given me a decent slap for speaking to anyone with such disrespect.
Illegal or not that's a pretty little snake there. Slightly creepy, but with a pretty ephereal glow. I like the effect.


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the internet, hawk.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Sep 15, 2011)

Forget the albino`s. Once you`v had black you wont look back. Bah hah. What an interesting read that was !!


----------



## -Peter (Sep 15, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> 11.11pm on a internet forum.



Yeah, what a loser, he should be er... watching TV, yeah!


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 15, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> LOL That's a "blizzard" corn snake. It's a double-recessive mutation
> 
> Ugly things though, I don't know anyone would bother with them, they don't look all that attractive, I could find the ugliest looking spotted python and the spotted would be a much better snake than that thing...LOL..






So now there's something wrong with Spotted's? :lol::lol::lol: 


Ducks....


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 15, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> Welcome to the internet, hawk.



Glad to be here! I shall sample the local idioms with relish 

Did I do sarcasm right?


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Sep 15, 2011)

Well done ,and with such a small group of words too !!


----------



## pythonboy1212 (Sep 22, 2011)

there is a small population of corns in Newcastle as my mate has caught 2 one was a baby to me corns arent the problem people with burmese pythons and boas are.


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 22, 2011)

If it was a small eyed snake i doubt in could find one in the wild but u never know . Seeing that a scrubbie thats albino but also chondro was found .


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 22, 2011)

wow this thread is still here


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 22, 2011)

OLAY89 said:


> If it was a small eyed snake i doubt in could find one in the wild but u never know . Seeing that a scrubbie thats albino but also chondro was found .


What???


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats what i heard? It will be in scales and tales at some point


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 23, 2011)

I think he was asking you to word it a bit better, so it's understandable. Not trying to be rude, but I can't really understand what you're saying. I am interested though, as it seems like your talking about an albino GTP and an albino Scrubby.


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol sorry had a few drinks last night . I was saying that an albino scrubbie was 
Found not long ago in north queensland and that it will soon be in scales and tales . Dbt know where i pulled the chondro from


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 23, 2011)

Definitely an Albino Scrubby here in Aust (I have a picture of it), but not sure about albino gtp's.


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 23, 2011)

I know about the scrubbie because the first hets from it will be availble next year. And i have herd that there is 1 albino gtp in aus from a reliable source . But u never know


----------



## Tiliqua (Sep 24, 2011)

The Albino Green Python is hidden in plain sight on a photographers website. It's kinda disappointing, like a giant juvenile with pink eyes......


----------



## slide (Sep 24, 2011)

Tiliqua, do you have a link for that page? Would be interested to see those photos like everyone else i bet.
Thanks
Aaron d/-<


----------

